

Warning: This is either more or less subtle than you think. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://singingbanana.tumblr.com/post/3546679358/was-bored-made-this

======
iopuy
Okay I'll bite...

First I thought it had something to do with the phrase "24/7"....

Then I though about 9/11...

Finally I put it into google and saw 22 / 7 = 3.14285714 and a a proof 22/7 >
pi.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_that_22/7_exceeds_%CF%80>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Are you also aware of the famous painting "Ceci n'est pas une pipe" by
Magritte?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Magritte>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Magritte#Philosophical_and...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Magritte#Philosophical_and_artistic_gestures)

